# Massey Ferguson quits



## Huntin (Jul 30, 2018)

I have a MF Industrial 20C gas tractor (actually made by New Holland I believe) that will run great for about half an hour and then just quit. It can be restarted in about 15 min. when it cools down and will run for the next 20 min. Here's all that I have done to it: It has a new HD coil (which is not excessively hot when it shuts down), new distributor cap and rotor, has been switched over to electronic ignition, has been mostly rewired except to the neutral safety switch, carb has been cleaned with floats adjusted and new valve and seat, new gas line filter, new inner and outer air filter. I would think vapor lock, especially after exhaust was redone (now horizontal exhaust) and is now closer to the intake tubes and carb, but taking off the gas cap during the shut down has no effect and I put in HD intake air tubing to protect from this. 
There are two things that don't work on this tractor; 1) the water temp gauge goes from zero to pegged in the snap of the finger ( I have a new thermostat that will be installed next) and will order a new temp sender , and 2) the rpm gauge does not work.

I am at a loss for what to do next if anyone has any suggestions they would be appreciated....


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Massey built those tractors with a gravity feed gasoline tank. The fitting with the glass bowl on the bottom of the tank clogs with rust and debris from the tank. Check and verify you have a continuous flow of fuel from that line out of that fitting. My guess is it will dribble fuel.

If so, drain the tank, then remove that fitting from the tank and wash out the rust and debris from the bottom of the tank with a small amount of diesel. Inspect the inlet of the fitting, it will either have a short pipe with an X cut into the top, or will have a short fine screen standing up that inserts in the tank. Clean it out, reassemble and you should be good to go.

Tractor was made by Massey, engine is a Continental.


----------



## Huntin (Jul 30, 2018)

Awesome, I will give it a try. Thanks !!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for this months Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote!


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

Huntin said:


> Awesome, I will give it a try. Thanks !!


Did it work?


----------

